# Acidophilus



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's been a lot of talk about our dogs getting upset tummies, diarrhea and even vomiting. With Logan's (Laurie's pup) bout hopefully nearing an end, it has me thinking about what I always recommend should anyone have to take antibiotics.

I wasn't sure if acidophilus could be given to pets, but sure enough it can! Here is one site with a bit of an explanation as to how acidoph. works:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=0&cat=1448&articleid=1333

*"Acidophilus is a powdered form of a bacteria called 'lactobacillus.' It is used when the intestines have been compromised by illness, stress, or the use of medications like antibiotics. In these situations, the normal 'friendly' bacteria which help in digestion often die and are replaced by bacteria which tend to cause problems such as increased intestinal gas and diarrhea. The lactobacillus bacteria are used to help prevent overgrowth of these undesirable bacteria, and allow the 'friendly' bacteria to recover their normal numbers."*

Here too: http://www.naturalhealthweb.com/articles/nations-weissman1.html

It's too bad this last site has everything written in one HUGE paragraph. It's very difficult reading it without getting a little dizzy. lol

I've given Acidophilus to my kids when they had to take antibiotics and highly recommend it to anyone having to take a course of those meds. It can really help speed the healing and avoid yeast/bacteria trouble as well.

Has anyone here used this supplement for their Havs?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't used acidophilus specifically, but I have used a generic no-name probiotic.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj, I too use acidophilus when on antibiotics to prevent yeast infections, it work great. I also eat a lot of yogurt which has live acidophilus in it and I think some people actually give there dogs a teaspoon of yogurt a day to help stop eye stains.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The thing with yogurt, is that most of them are pasteurized which means there is no live bacteria in them. They die from the heat. There are only a few coming out recently (as well as some milks and juices) that contain live probiotics and I've heard they are helpful, so that's good. I remember looking for non-pasteurized yogurt about 10-15 yrs. ago and there was no such thing! That's when I started using the acidophilus.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, I also have that for when my kids or I are on antibiotics. I might mention it to the vet and see what she thinks about giving it to Logan. I wonder if you crushed a tablet up each day in their food, would it stop the staining?
Laurie


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> The thing with yogurt, is that most of them are pasteurized which means there is no live bacteria in them. They die from the heat. ...


Wow, no live bacteria? How come every single yogurt in the store says somewhere on the label "contains live bacteria" ??? Marj, you know a lot more about this than me -- any comment, or from anyone else? Is the labeling a lie? (wouldn't surprise me.)

We eat a fair amount of yogurt so I'd like to know. As a treat, our Havs love to lick out the container, the tiny amount remaining. Although it's the fruit & sweetened kind, so not quite as good of course; but I sorta thought a very small amount might be marginally good for them?

I myself also take a probiotic daily; lately 1 of 3 different kinds -- I mix them up.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JimMontana said:


> Wow, no live bacteria? How come every single yogurt in the store says somewhere on the label "contains live bacteria" ??? Marj, you know a lot more about this than me -- any comment, or from anyone else? Is the labeling a lie? (wouldn't surprise me.)
> 
> Interesting question Jim as this is what I buy for myself..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The woman in the pet store said it's a good idea to use some plain yogurt when transitioning to a new food. Just add some to the new food and it should help alleviate an tummy upset.

Do you get the probiotics for your dog in a pet store or a health food store?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had the same questions. Here's a great site with more info on yogurt:

*http://www.aboutyogurt.com/lacYogurt/facts.asp*

Some of what is at this website:
"*Q
What's the difference between yogurt with live and active cultures and heat-treated yogurt? 
A
A very important difference among yogurts is whether they contain live and active cultures. Although all yogurts initially contain live and active cultures, some are heated after they are made, thereby destroying the cultures. Also, some yogurts are initially formulated with a low level of cultures. Consumers can be certain they are getting yogurt with significant levels of live and active cultures by looking for the National Yogurt Association (NYA) Live & Active Cultures Yogurt seal on the package.
Return to Top

Q
Does heat-treated yogurt contain any beneficial bacteria/cultures?

There is no way to tell for sure. However, consumers can be certain they are getting the full health attributes of eating yogurt by looking for the Live & Active Cultures seal on the package, which is assurance that the refrigerated yogurt product contains at least 100 million cultures per gram at the time of manufacture.

Yogurt products that do not contain live and active cultures include heat-treated yogurt, yogurt-covered pretzels, yogurt-covered candy, and some yogurt-containing spreads and salad dressings. To be sure one is getting all the attributes of live and active cultures, consumers should look for the National Yogurt Association's Live & Active Cultures seal."*


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I've been buying activa for myself*

it's new and claims the probiotic stuff...it was on sale so I bought it!

Trish


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

It's really easy to make your own. (See allrecipes.com--do a search on homeade yogurt. You just need a good active yogurt culture to start it and then you can keep going with your own as the starter for the next batch. Of course it makes a qt. at a time, so more than the dogs would have to be eating it. The only other ingredient you need is powdered milk. When my kids were small I had a yogurt maker. They are pretty inexpensive if you wanted to go that route. When you make your own, you know there is nothing added and it hasn't been heated to kill off your beneficial bacteria. Very inexpensive, too.

Marsha


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

As usual, Marj, you're terrific -- thanks for alerting us to issue of live cultures in yogurts, both for us and our dogs.

As Leeann mentioned, I'd heard yogurt could help with eye tear staining and so I'm going to try it more with Minka. She was on AngelsEyes for a short time that helped but I'd rather give her yogurt if needed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

No problemo, Jim!  Sure, if the yogurt helps with staining, I say go for it!

Marsha, I was making my own yogurt for years when the kids were younger. I still have the maker, but it's been about 4 years since I've made any. Thanks for the reminder...... I should make some seeing as everyone here eats the stuff. It's a little on the sour side sometimes, so we just add jam, fresh fruits, maple syrup, a bit of applesauce, etc... Yummy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm picking up on this thread a little bit late. But, thought I'd share that Shadow's breeder recommends *Fastrack microbial supplements*, which include probiotics (read about them at: http://www.thewholedog.org/id67.html) She also recommends *Prozyme*, a unique, all natural, high potency, plant derived enzyme supplement that will unlock the nutrients contained in your pet's food - *Product Description*
Prozyme aids digestion and increases the absorption of vital nutrients and essential fatty acids form your pets food and supplements by up to 71%. Beneficial for dogs, cats, rabbits, birds, horses, ferrets and other exotics. Use for allergies, immune & digestive disorders, poor coat, excessive shedding, skin problems, joint difficulties (hip dysplasia), weight problems, lethargy, bloat & flatulence. Includes lactose, aspergillus niger, amylase, lipase, cellulase, protease. Decrease food if weight gain is not desired. Add 1/4 tsp per cup of food. (200gm treats 160 cups food).

Both are available at revivalanimal.com


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

I give Obi a bit of yogurt with his morning kibble, he eats it right up. I've been doing this for almost a year now.... I've noticed his stools are much firmer and less messy. I know there are foods that contain pro-biotics, but hadn't noticed the change until I actually gave him the yogurt.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Acidophilus is ok to give to your dogs...we used to have a few clients that used to give it to their dogs. I take it myself...just make sure you get the powder form, I figured to get it into tablet form you would have heat it somehow...and an practicing indian friend of mine said to only use the powder or liquid form which is housed in the refrigerated section of the herbal store...I hope this helped a little


----------

